# Modern version of the WCF



## Ex-Baptist (Mar 10, 2004)

I was on Amazon.com and noticed they have updated language versions of the WCF. Have you or would you buy one or is it best to stay with the old language editions? BTW, where can I get a nice hardback WCF? I've got one from the PCA bookstore in paperback and it's about dead.


----------



## kceaster (Mar 10, 2004)

*Cole...*

Morton Smith put together an excellent resource that places the WCF side by side with both catechisms, so that you can see the chapter and section along with the questions that the section answers.

You can get it by calling Greenville Seminary and I think its about $24. It is hardback.

Call them at 864-322-2717.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Kevin, I will look in to that!


----------

